# What is the cost of getting a lathe bed ground?



## Mini Cooper S (Aug 15, 2020)

I know that I could just call an appropriate grinding shop and ask the question, but that is too much like sensible.  I am also not ready to get the bed for my 9in. x 4ft. South Bend ground.  I am just contemplating doing it as the ways are in need of attention.  I do have the ability and equipment to grind the saddle and tail stock.

That said, has anyone had the ways ground on a small lathe and what was the cost?  I had machine ways ground for the company that I worked at many, many (Like 35) years ago.  It was a much bigger machine and I sure can't remember the cost, not that it would relate to today's prices.  I do remember that the machine worked great after we finished building it.

Thanks, Richard


----------



## projectnut (Aug 15, 2020)

It's been a while, but the bed for my Sheldon MW-56-P  (13"x 56") bed and cross slide ways were ground in about 2004.  They were done at Chicago Grinding for a little over $400.00.  I'm not sure if they still offer the service, but if they do I'm sure it's more expensive today.

ON EDIT:
Well, my memory isn't as good as I thought it was.  I just found the paperwork for grinding the bed of my Sheldon lathe.   It was done in 2001 by the American Grinding and Machine Company, not Chicago Grinding:






						Grinding - Chicago, Illinois - American Grinding & Machine Company
					

American Grinding and Machine Company offer a plethora of grinding solutions.




					www.americangrinding.com
				




They're still are in business and still offer this service.  The cost at that time was $425.00.  The work order was written on 12/20/2000, and the job was finished on 1/08/2001.  The work order notes that it has hardened ways, and needed "minimum stock removal to clean up - only .002" to .003" stock removal"

At the time the machine belonged to a gentleman I met on another "professional" machining bulletin board.  I have no idea what he originally paid for the machine, but he put well over $1000.00 in parts, and 200 hours labor to bring it to like new condition.  He used it in his shop for another 3 years before buying a larger machine.  It was pushed to the back of the shop and rarely used for another 10 years before he decided to sell it.  I contacted him in late 2016 and finalized the purchase in January of 2017.

At the time I purchased it there was an identical machine listed on eBay.  I used it as a reference and offered the seller slightly less.  I just checked today and that machine is still listed for the same price it was nearly 4 years ago.









						Sheldon Lathe Model # WM-56-P  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sheldon Lathe Model # WM-56-P at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 15, 2020)

I have one SB9 with ways in "reasonable" condition, and another where the wear ridge is more than enough to "catch the edge of a fingernail" - like just way too much.

I have trawled the whole net for what it takes to grind, or otherwise fix, the ways. I have read up on all there is about "scraping the ways". All about "top-down" approach, and if my PDF "Machine Tool Reconditioning" from Connely were as physical pages, they would be well dog-eared by now. In all this, I have not committed to what to do to get the ways fixed, especially without having to re-work the rest of the lathe to get everything to do with the leadscrew height back to OK.

Sending it out for ways grinding is more than just "expensive", perhape exceeding the value of the lathe (though you do end up with one of increased value). It is also an act of trust in the outfit doing it for you. Setting up exactly right, and keeping it right all the way to the end, is not a trivial job.

So what I have tried out on a small  "test section" of the not-so-good bed is to replace the worn depth with electroplated nickel using the "brush on" method, with intent to scrape or somehow grind back. Yes - nickel is harder! I am not there yet. I want to be very sure the thing will never come away. So far, it has succeeded. I get it that I may be the only fool trying anything like this, but it's OK. If I mess up, I can still try the re-grind.

I gotta go now, but I will try and find the video of the guy who set up a adapted little ex-router grinder to run guided by connection  the unworn reference surfaces. This was a DIY method that worked for him. You may consider sending it out to be a better option.


----------



## pacifica (Aug 15, 2020)

Have you thought of replacing your bed with one that doesn't have much wear?


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 15, 2020)

pacifica said:


> Have you thought of replacing your bed with one that doesn't have much wear?


In giving some TLC to a nice solid SB9A that started out 73 years ago, finding a "replacement" bed is like going to a auto parts store and asking for a replacement window for a '68 oldsmobile. Rarity index not quite "hens teeth". SB9's are now mostly parted out, the pictures and descriptions never exactly detailing the state of wear.

So far, I am happy to get adventurous with the SB9A, even it's bed, because the (older) 9C bed is in reasonable good working condition, and is my backstop. I am OK with the cleanup and belt change, and anything that does not leave me with two lathes in pieces for very long.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Aug 16, 2020)

pacifica said:


> Have you thought of replacing your bed with one that doesn't have much wear?



I do have a 3 1/2ft. bed from a lathe that a friend gave me.  It is in a little better condition, but I don't want to give up the 1/2ft of length.


----------

